# I. M .s. Shower screen



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Having purchased a 35 micron shower screen in the group buy, I thought I would relate my findings.

Wondering what if any advantage the screen would have I can now say it drastically reduces the coffee residue going back through the head and vent into the drip tray.The only component I have found inside the screen and on the head is a light brown stain from the coffee (liquid) but no grounds or fines at all. Stripping the E 61 head down and its valves there were no traces of fine's or grounds at all. A worthwhile purchase:good:


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting El carajillo. I also bought one and have it fitted but hadn't noticed much difference for good or bad, but if its having a positive effect on the cleanliness then that's a good thing


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Same here not noticed any difference shot wise but when I back flush hardly any coffee is removed (as its not there) also very easy to wipe and remove all coffee from the screen


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Overall by the time the water saturates the puck prior to pour there isn't much difference showing via a naked PF. However, you can see that water dispersion is more uniform without a PF in-situ; therefore in theory, there should be a more uniform extraction. I think for the price, it's a very worthwhile 'upgrade'.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

What machine do these fit?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> What machine do these fit?


Think pretty much all. Ask Charliej he organised the group buy and has the details of the different types avaliable


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you look back at the group buy there is a link to the company and their products and all fitments.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I checked it, but that doesn't really help when I'm not certain of group specifics.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> I checked it, but that doesn't really help when I'm not certain of group specifics.


it's all available on the following site:

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/ims_filters_and_showers.html


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

but woven or integrated???

that is the question!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I think most people went with woven. No idea what benefits one has over the other though


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Actually just checked the website and I think it was the integrated one I got not the woven.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have the integrated on the l1 , the water dispersal pattern looks very pretty and looks more even that the stock one .

I'm not sure I can tell any significant difference in the cup though


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

They were a PITA on the sage, the seal between portafilter and group head was compromised to the extend that coffee would make its way onto the group-seal after every shot and require loads more cleaning . I reverted to the standard Sage one and all is good again, minimum clean-up.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have the integrated on the l1 , the water dispersal pattern looks very pretty and looks more even that the stock one .
> 
> I'm not sure I can tell any significant difference in the cup though


With Boots - no problems with the IMS on LI - water dispersion is very even.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> They were a PITA on the sage, the seal between portafilter and group head was compromised to the extend that coffee would make its way onto the group-seal after every shot and require loads more cleaning . I reverted to the standard Sage one and all is good again, minimum clean-up.


I'm currently awaiting my spare group head seal from Coffeeclassics direct then I have a plan for modifying the old one to let the brass plate and the IMS screen seal properly, will keep you posted Gary.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello

Does anyone know if there is an IMS

Showerscreen that fits the DB Expobar ?

Thanks

-JKK


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

JKK said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone know if there is an IMS
> 
> ...


Isn't the Expobar DB an E61 machine? If so then shouldn't the standard IMS E61 shower screen fit , I don't think there should be a need for a specific Expobar one.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Yup, one of these will fit all e61's.

http://espressoservices.co.uk/ims_e61_shower_plate.html


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've ordered an integrated shower screen and the h26.5 basket, thanks for the advice everyone (and sorry OP for hijacking thread!)


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep, integrated is the one. The main benefit is coffee crud can't build up between the mesh and the plate, because there is no mesh, just teeny holes drilled direct into the plate itself.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I stand to be corrected BUT is the mesh one not approx 6 times finer than the integrated one ?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

35 micron vs 250 micron it's not rocket science, the integrated one is easier to keep clean. I may be ordering some personal bits and pieces from my supplier next week so I'll grab a woven one as well just to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Charliej said:


> 35 micron vs 250 micron it's not rocket science, the integrated one is easier to keep clean. I may be ordering some personal bits and pieces from my supplier next week so I'll grab a woven one as well just to see if it makes any difference.


Your point being what?

Having spoken to the people at IMS they recommended the 35 micron as it passed less crap into the head. As for cleaning a simple wipe with a damp sponge clears all the residue off. It is a relatively simple/quick task to flick it out if you wish to give it a more thorough clean or soak.

IMS also implied that the 35 micron screen produced better coffee. (although I cannot see how)

Having used the 200 micron and the 35 micron screens I found the 200 m screen collected and held more detritus than the 35 m.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Your point being what?
> 
> Having spoken to the people at IMS they recommended the 35 micron as it passed less crap into the head. As for cleaning a simple wipe with a damp sponge clears all the residue off. It is a relatively simple/quick task to flick it out if you wish to give it a more thorough clean or soak.
> 
> ...


Frank,

My post wasn't aimed at you it was for the others wanting information. I've certainly noticed far less gunk up behind the screen since swapping over to an IMS one, I'm just interested to see the differences for myself and as I can get myself one a lot cheaper than the usual suppliers I'll give a woven one a go. If anyone with a Nuova Simonelli Machine is after trying an integrated one I have one left over from the group buy as I ordered myself 2 integrated ones instead of 1 of each.


----------

